

Employees more productive when working from home  - brdrak
http://www.gsb.stanford.edu/news/research/striking-the-balance.html

======
brdrak
Sounds like the key is to let people work where they want. Some people want to
work out of the office, others from home, others from coffee shops, etc.
Perhaps making work from home mandatory would be just as bad as requiring
physical 9-5 presence in the office.

